

5 Reasons why we didn’t go for Crowdfunding - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/03/07/5-reasons-why-we-didnt-go-for-crowdfunding/

======
rdalens
Jean-Pierre forgets to mention the appeal of receiving funding vs. no
equity...

